# Crc rückberechnen wie?



## millinär (15. Aug 2006)

also ich habe verschieden dateien und ihren CRC und jetzt möchte ich wissen was für ein Algorythmus für den CRC verwendet wurde    wie kann ich sowas rückberechnen?

also ich hab ein brute force programm geschrieben aber ich glaube das ist etwas arg langsam
also einen kleinen teil muss man sicher bruteForcen aber man kann sicher auch ein paar dinge berchnen und so schneller werden     (für das brute-force verwende ich jacksum)


----------



## kama (15. Aug 2006)

Hi,
der Algorithmus ist bei CRC doch recht klar, das Problem ist doch mehr, welches Generator Poloynom verwendet wurde und ob invertiert wurde oder nicht, wg. Nullproblematik etc.
Weiterhin ist wichtig, ob CRC16, CRC32 etc.

Ich verstehe die Absicht, die Du verfolgst nicht ganz?

Oder möchtest Du die Fehlererkennung durchführen und eventuelle Fehlerkorrekturen durchführen?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## millinär (17. Aug 2006)

eben das will ich rausbekommen das generall polynom und den ganzen rest


----------

